# TiVO Mini with G Adapter



## TenJackster (May 6, 2016)

Recently purchased TiVo Bolt, and a new Mini. The salesman told me I could use a G Adapter on the Mini to wireless connect to my Bolt. Has anyone heard of this? I have a fast WiFi G5 network that the Bolt is using.
Can I use a wireless adapter such as a Netgear WNCE3001 for the Ethernet connection on the Mini?

Using Bolt (my 4th TiVo)
TiVo user since 1999 (30GB)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TenJackster said:


> Recently purchased TiVo Bolt, and a new Mini. The salesman told me I could use a G Adapter on the Mini to wireless connect to my Bolt. Has anyone heard of this? I have a fast WiFi G5 network that the Bolt is using.
> Can I use a wireless adapter such as a Netgear WNCE3001 for the Ethernet connection on the Mini?
> 
> Using Bolt (my 4th TiVo)
> TiVo user since 1999 (30GB)


Forget the wireless G. Use the Netgear. I have used the WNCE2001, but went to a Linksys WUMC710 to get better range.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Tivo doesn't support wireless connection to the Mini, so you'll be on your own (to the extent that they provide much support anyways). I'd suggest skipping that and using a coax connection and MoCA which is built in.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd recommend using MoCA with the Bolt. Keep things simple. 

But if you're dead set on Wireless you will need to use a stand alone Wireless Adapter - AP/Gateway. As far as the Mini see this, it's a wired ethernet connection. It doesn't know anything about how it got their ;-)


----------



## TenJackster (May 6, 2016)

Sadly my Bolt uses WiFi There is no way I can get an Ethernet cable to it. TiVo support told be to get MoCA POE Filter and a TiVo Bridge Adapter. Does any one know if this will really work with my WiFi Bolt and Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TenJackster said:


> Sadly my Bolt uses WiFi There is no way I can get an Ethernet cable to it. TiVo support told be to get MoCA POE Filter and a TiVo Bridge Adapter. Does any one know if this will really work with my WiFi Bolt and Mini.


Why don't you wait? Then come back and tell us that it doesn't work. You will know quickly since the Mini will stutter and give you a black screen when changing channels. Once you find it fails you can go the MoCA method.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

TenJackster said:


> Sadly my Bolt uses WiFi There is no way I can get an Ethernet cable to it. TiVo support told be to get MoCA POE Filter and a TiVo Bridge Adapter. Does any one know if this will really work with my WiFi Bolt and Mini.


The MoCA adapter is to connect near your router/cable modem via coax and the Ethernet to the router. Use the "Connect to a MoCA network" setting on the Bolt and mini. 
You might want to grab a pair of filters if you have a Tuning Adapter or a modem which is not MoCA friendly.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NEW-PPC-C...130871?hash=item33b5c83c77:g:XDwAAOSwr7ZW8Hbp
You might also consider going with this instead of Tivos MoCA adapter,
http://www.amazon.com/Yitong-Technology-Ethernet-Adapter-YTMC-51N1-M2/dp/B019VSW2RA
It is $20 cheaper and will save you a splitter as you can use the coax out to feed your modem.


----------



## TenJackster (May 6, 2016)

Ordered the TiVo Bridge from weaKness.com and the MoCA POE Filter from eBay (both take PayPal and offer free shipping). Hopefully by this weekend my Mini will be working. Thank you all for your help I'll keep everyone updated once all the parts arrive.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

TenJackster said:


> Sadly my Bolt uses WiFi There is no way I can get an Ethernet cable to it. TiVo support told be to get MoCA POE Filter and a TiVo Bridge Adapter. Does any one know if this will really work with my WiFi Bolt and Mini.


As I mentioned in the post before this, you can use a Wireless AP/Gateway/Adapter. It's wireless to the AP/Gateway - Adapter such as Netgear WNCE2001 or Linksys WUMC710 as JoeKustra had mentioned.

Those are straight up a adapters, or you can get an access point that you set to gateway mode (i.e. the receive wirelessly, and then provide an Ethernet cable connection) the only thing that the Bolt needs to do is get it via it's ethernet port and it's satisfied (i.e. it can't tell that you're using an Adapter or Access Point it just sees it as an ethernet connection.)


----------



## Lola Hickman (Oct 22, 2018)

Tried the g wireless adapter with my Roamio OTA to connect min TiVo and didn’t work. Beginning to believe without adding Ethernet port to room TiVo mini worthless. Can anyone help


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lola Hickman said:


> Tried the g wireless adapter with my Roamio OTA to connect min TiVo and didn't work. Beginning to believe without adding Ethernet port to room TiVo mini worthless. Can anyone help


I'd suggest starting a new thread specific to your setup issue, maybe in the Help or Mini subforums, rather than it being hidden deep within a thread Re: the outdated Wireless G adapter (outdated for streaming purposes, anyway).

When you create your new thread, provide as much detail about your setup as possible, including available coax runs at each location, how the antenna routes to the Roamio OTA, what type of Internet provider you have (DSL, cable, ?) and where the modem & router are located relative to the TiVo box locations.

TiVo officially requires a wired Ethernet or MoCA network connection for all boxes part of a whole home setup, but many TCFers have working DIY setups using Powerline or Wi-Fi connections, where Ethernet and MoCA weren't possible. We'd just need to know more about your setup to make any specific recommendations.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TenJackster said:


> Recently purchased TiVo Bolt, and a new Mini. The salesman told me I could use a *G* Adapter on the Mini to wireless connect to my Bolt.


What salesman, representing what company? ('cause it's a ludicrous suggestion)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> What salesman, representing what company? ('cause it's a ludicrous suggestion)


I wouldn't expect an answer. This thread is the OP's only appearance, and that was a while ago.


----------

